# a little inspiration for the cold.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't fish for reds often but when its cold and shark fishing is slow i do like to throw some bloody chunks of bait out and see whats around. If your sitting on the couch wondering why anyone would be out right now, especially nights like last week, here's a little inspiration. 

Lets see some more from you guys!

40"


39" 


37.5"


42-43"


43"


44" caught by my buddy when i took him on his first surf fishing trip. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Lets see some more from you guys!


Hell yeah, gotta love fishin' for bull reds in the cold!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice job guys.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome fish and great pics. I can't wait to get back home, 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Great photos of some very nice REDS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Lowpro, the second to the last picture of you in the water is that a windbreaker pants, rain pants? How do you stay warm after you get wet like that?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you explain that leader in the second picture? Do you always make you bite leader that short? Is that wire above it or something else?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Lowpro, the second to the last picture of you in the water is that a windbreaker pants, rain pants? How do you stay warm after you get wet like that?


its just shorts with my Shimano jacket. I'm usually moving around and when it comes to releasing fish I dont care if I get wet. sometimes ill stand in the water and have my jacket and beanie on to stay warm.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnf said:


> Can you explain that leader in the second picture? Do you always make you bite leader that short? Is that wire above it or something else?



its just 3ft of wire.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And this works in 40 degree weather with the wind kicking?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> its just 3ft of wire.


So your weight is on the bite leader?


----------

